# Schuss Einschüsse



## Mikelor (2. September 2004)

Hallo !

also, ich bin bei Photoshop ein totaler Neuensteiger, kenn mich daher nur sehr begrenzt aus.
Ich möchte meine Homepage mit Hilfe Photoshops schöner gestalten;
Ich habe ein Hintergrundbild und möchte in dieses Filmreife Einschüsse einer Schusswaffe integriern.  

genauer: 
von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt,  kann aber auch zerstreut sein, sollen Einschüsse, wie nach einer spektakulären Gangster Schießerei sein;
Material ist Beton oder Eisen (wo die Delle sein soll)

logisch wäre es einfach, nur einen schwarzen Punkt mit ein bisschen Silber zu zeichnen, aber es geht sicher professioneller, daher auch dieser Thread

ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt, und warte auf baldige Hilfe

mfg


----------



## chrisbergr (2. September 2004)

Ich habe hier dank der Suche ein paar schöne und hilfreiche Threads für dich.
KLICK 
Gruß ACID


----------



## Mikelor (3. September 2004)

*d*

hihi, hätte suchen sollen,    danke


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Oder schau mal hier:

http://www.timo2000.de/de/brushframe.htm   (seite 5)

Dort gibts sogar Brushes für Einschusslöcher!

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Chocobanana (4. September 2004)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de

Da gibts sogar schon eine fertige Action die dir solche Löcher zaubert.


----------

